# CO2 setup dimensions for small space



## Geraint Anderson (21 Oct 2019)

Hi,

I'm thinking about adding CO2 to my Juwel Vision tank but it doesn't have the original cabinet. The one that came with it is quite a bit shorter and the cupboard's internal height is only 46cm. Is it possible to fit a CO2 system or is the space too small? Looking at the dimensions of a fire extinguisher, I think they are going to be too tall and the only other option seems to be the nano/disposable cylinders which wont last long in that tank. Does anyone make shorter fatter canisters?

Thanks,

Geraint


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Oct 2019)

I think you're probably going to need a clearance of at least 50cm with a reg attached. The only alternative would be to position the extinguisher at the side between the wall and cabinet.


----------



## Jens B (23 Oct 2019)

I'm currently building a stand which also has 46cm internal height available (50 cm external). I measured my 500 gram CO2 bottle and it was a few centimeters shorter, so It should fit. I'll check again tonight, since I'm not 100% that I used the internal height or the external one.

If you can't find a bottle or extinguisher that fits, you can try a Sodastream bottle + adaptor, since those should shorter. I'll measure that tonight as well.


----------



## Jens B (23 Oct 2019)

My sodastream cylinder + regulator came out to about 46cm, if you twist it a bit you can definitely make it work: 




The Sera co2 cylinder that I also have is actually a bit lower, so that will definitely work.


----------



## Kalum (23 Oct 2019)

A 600g welding gas cylinder is only around 300-350cm tall and adaptors are just as easy to come by as the sodastream ones, plus they are better value as well


----------



## zozo (24 Oct 2019)

You could check your options in the paintball CO² canisters. Adapters for it are available via CO² art.
https://www.co2art.eu/products/adva...um-co2-regulators?_pos=2&_sid=7e96d6a29&_ss=r


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Oct 2019)

You may be able to get a bottle in between the2kg and the 600g as Kalum suggests maybe try Dennerle or All Pond Solutions I thought at a different range ,Ihave done something similar what Tim is thinking (second post) it was a gifted terrarium cabinet I think with solid shelving. I had the bottle behind with my CO2 art regulator. The d_d kit would be a option ,with halfords or machine mart having reasonably priced welding bottles


----------



## jaypeecee (24 Oct 2019)

Hi Geraint,

My setup is exactly 45cm in height. It is a 1.5kg CO2 cylinder. I get it from a company called Adams Gas but the nearest stockist to you appears to be in Halifax. That's quite a distance from you. I'm assuming that your location at St. Annes is the Lytham St. Annes - just south of Blackpool. But, you may be able to find a similar supplier in your neck of the woods. For your information, this is a link to the relevant web site:

https://www.adamsgas.co.uk/product-category/co2-bottles/

One of the good things about the cylinder that I use is that I didn't need an adapter to fit it to my JBL regulator.

Good luck!

JPC


----------



## Geraint Anderson (26 Oct 2019)

Thanks for taking to the time to reply everyone - that's really helpful. So it looks like there are options, I just need to see which work locally (Yes, it is St Annes near Blackpool).

The flow in my tank is pretty terrible with just the internal Juwel filter and having read more it sounds like I need to get that sorted if I'm going to add CO2, in which case I'll first upgrade to an external filter and then add the gas.


----------



## jaypeecee (26 Oct 2019)

Geraint Anderson said:


> The flow in my tank is pretty terrible with just the internal Juwel filter and having read more it sounds like I need to get that sorted if I'm going to add CO2, in which case I'll first upgrade to an external filter and then add the gas.



Yes, I don't know why Juwel thought that their internal filter would be adequate for a 260 litre tank! But, an external filter alone may not create sufficient flow to distribute the CO2. I use a streaming pump in my tank but there are other options. I also position the internal CO2 atomizer 10 - 15cm below the streamer. That way, the rising CO2 mist from the atomizer gets sucked into the streamer and then blown out along the length of the tank.

JPC


----------

